# 2019 Training Centers



## Kante (Jan 24, 2019)

Here's the updated training/identification center calendar as of 1/23/19. Plus some of the boys at the West regional camp have heard verbally about the summer national camp. 

here's link to page: https://www.ussoccer.com/talent-identification-scouting/ynt-identification-centers/ynt-identification-centers-calendar


----------



## Ying (Jan 25, 2019)

Kante said:


> Here's the updated training/identification center calendar as of 1/23/19. Plus some of the boys at the West regional camp have heard verbally about the summer national camp.
> 
> here's link to page: https://www.ussoccer.com/talent-identification-scouting/ynt-identification-centers/ynt-identification-centers-calendar
> 
> View attachment 3867


Thanks for the info!   Does anyone know if there is a tentative date/place for the summer national camp?


----------



## Jane Dough (Jan 27, 2019)

Yes I too would like to know if there is a firm date set for the Summer National Camp? thx


----------



## Toe poke (Feb 22, 2019)

Kante said:


> Here's the updated training/identification center calendar as of 1/23/19. Plus some of the boys at the West regional camp have heard verbally about the summer national camp.
> 
> here's link to page: https://www.ussoccer.com/talent-identification-scouting/ynt-identification-centers/ynt-identification-centers-calendar
> 
> View attachment 3867


Any feedback from this TC? I think it was pretty cold and rainy that night, I wonder if there was really any opportunity for any of the boys to do/show anything.


----------



## Toe poke (May 7, 2019)

Kante said:


> Here's the updated training/identification center calendar as of 1/23/19. Plus some of the boys at the West regional camp have heard verbally about the summer national camp.
> 
> here's link to page: https://www.ussoccer.com/talent-identification-scouting/ynt-identification-centers/ynt-identification-centers-calendar
> 
> View attachment 3867


Did the May TC happen? I haven't seen anything on the forum.... Do you think with the U14 camp coming up, they decided to skip the May training center?


----------



## InterSoCal (May 8, 2019)

June 4-10 
YNT ID Camp


----------



## Toe poke (Jun 2, 2019)

InterSoCal said:


> June 4-10
> YNT ID Camp


What about the 04's . and the link now doesn't show the June dates
Any information on the 04's?


----------



## Ralph (Jun 8, 2019)

05 BNT plays LAFC 04’s Sunday at 11


----------



## 3leches (Jun 8, 2019)

05's played Galaxy 2004 squad yesterday, lost 3-1.  The level of play could've been better from the 2005's , these are the top "48" players from across the land.


----------



## Kante (Jun 8, 2019)

3leches said:


> 05's played Galaxy 2004 squad yesterday, lost 3-1.  The level of play could've been better from the 2005's , these are the top "48" players from across the land.


Any sense on how many of the 48 05s are from SoCal?


----------



## bigkick (Jun 8, 2019)

Kante said:


> Any sense on how many of the 48 05s are from SoCal?


9 players from the "west group" which include Santa Barbara


----------



## Ralph (Jun 8, 2019)

3leches said:


> 05's played Galaxy 2004 squad yesterday, lost 3-1.  The level of play could've been better from the 2005's , these are the top "48" players from across the land.


Who won?


----------



## 3leches (Jun 8, 2019)

Ralph said:


> Who won?


Galaxy


----------



## BJ18 (Jun 8, 2019)

Kante said:


> Any sense on how many of the 48 05s are from SoCal?


There is actually 60-64 players.


----------



## Kante (Jun 8, 2019)

bigkick said:


> 9 players from the "west group" which include Santa Barbara





BJ18 said:


> There is actually 60-64 players.


so socal accounts for 9 out of 60-64? seems low


----------



## bigkick (Jun 9, 2019)

Kante said:


> so socal accounts for 9 out of 60-64? seems low


There are over 60 players divided into groups. The question was socal players and there are 9 from socal clubs. The rest in the west group are from other nonsocal clubs like seattle sounders etc. there are 11 of those players in the west group.  There’s an east group as well as a central group.


----------



## bigkick (Jun 9, 2019)

Kante said:


> so socal accounts for 9 out of 60-64? seems low


There was exactly 60 kids on the list in 3 groups. East west and central . Don’t know if they added more.


----------



## bigkick (Jun 9, 2019)

the east group played LAFC 04's today.  Result 1-1


----------



## bigkick (Jun 9, 2019)

bigkick said:


> There are over 60 players divided into groups. The question was socal players and there are 9 from socal clubs. The rest in the west group are from other nonsocal clubs like seattle sounders etc. there are 11 of those players in the west group.  There’s an east group as well as a central group.


Heard an 06 was hurt so they called up another 05 from LAFC.  So 10 players from socal clubs.  (3) LAFC,  (2) LAG,  (2) SD Surf, (1) Santa Barbara SC, (1) TFA, (1) Breakers


----------



## BJ18 (Jun 9, 2019)

bigkick said:


> Heard an 06 was hurt so they called up another 05 from LAFC.  So 10 players from socal clubs.  (3) LAFC,  (2) LAG,  (2) SD Surf, (1) Santa Barbara SC, (1) TFA, (1) Breakers


That Breakers is from NorCal so 9.


----------



## bigkick (Jun 9, 2019)

BJ18 said:


> That Breakers is from NorCal so 9.


Thanks!


----------



## Kante (Jun 13, 2019)

so crickets out of US soccer on who the u14 players were named to the June 4th camp, which is weird since US soccer published the players called up to the u14 regional camps. so here's the most solid info to date (thx bigkick!)

_"Heard an 06 was hurt so they called up another 05 from LAFC. So 10 players from socal clubs. (3) LAFC, (2) LAG, (2) SD Surf, (1) Santa Barbara SC, (1) TFA, (1) Breakers"_​
Working from what's above, here's best guess on who from socal was called up. (if anyone has actual info/clarification it would be much appreciated) 

*LAFC:*
DC
DR
BM (#16)

*LAG:*
BT
JR

*SD Surf (thx justmneedaname)*
DL
AL

*Santa Barbara SC:*
MV

*TFA:*
HA


----------



## 3leches (Jun 13, 2019)

Kante said:


> so crickets out of US soccer on who the u14 players were named to the June 4th camp, which is weird since US soccer published the players called up to the u14 regional camps. so here's the most solid info to date (thx bigkick!)
> 
> _"Heard an 06 was hurt so they called up another 05 from LAFC. So 10 players from socal clubs. (3) LAFC, (2) LAG, (2) SD Surf, (1) Santa Barbara SC, (1) TFA, (1) Breakers"_​
> Working from what's above, here's best guess on who from socal was called up. (if anyone has actual info/clarification it would be much appreciated)


*LAG:*
BT
JR
MG
DT


----------



## 3leches (Jun 13, 2019)

Add RW to the list for LAFC


----------



## Kante (Jun 13, 2019)

3leches said:


> Add RW to the list for LAFC


Got it. So, to confirm, lag and lafc both had four players at the June 4th camp, yes? Reason for the ask is that LAG only had five players total called up to the Jan regional camp.


----------



## justneededaname (Jun 13, 2019)

I believe Surf was:

DL
AL


----------



## bigkick (Jun 15, 2019)

Kante said:


> so crickets out of US soccer on who the u14 players were named to the June 4th camp, which is weird since US soccer published the players called up to the u14 regional camps. so here's the most solid info to date (thx bigkick!)
> 
> _"Heard an 06 was hurt so they called up another 05 from LAFC. So 10 players from socal clubs. (3) LAFC, (2) LAG, (2) SD Surf, (1) Santa Barbara SC, (1) TFA, (1) Breakers"_​
> Working from what's above, here's best guess on who from socal was called up. (if anyone has actual info/clarification it would be much appreciated)
> ...


From the list and watching the games: 

*LAFC* 
RW (not on list but called up after) 
BM
DC

*LAG*
DT
MG

*SD Surf*
DL
AL

*Santa Barbara*
MV

*TFA:*
HA


----------

